# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  downhillschrott.com

## georg

Hallo,

was gefällt euch an der Seite, was nicht?

Ich gehe jetzt ein Update an.
Inhaltlich werde ich folgendes ändern:

Bastelanleitungen kriegen CAD Zeichnungen. zB Rockring, Kettenführung.
Bastelanleitungen werden richtig gestellt, und ergänzt. zB. Gabel, Konstruktion und Fertigung, Laufrad einspeichen mit Photos eine jeden einzelnen schrittes (inkl. Speichenlängenberechnung), neuen Hauptrahmen zum Hinterbau bauen (hat BoB grade für nen Fahrer gemacht, ich hoffe die Photos sind was geworden) etc.

Theorie: Das sind ein paar Sachen nicht richtig formuliert, Tippfehler drinnen. Das wird ausgebessert. An sich würde ich das so lassen, wer noch Wünsche hat, bitte melden.

Sonstiges fliegt raus.

Photos und Videos: Werden zusammengefaßt und aussortiert. Es kommen da nur noch Highlights und Zeitloses rein, ich hab leider keine Zeit dafür immer akutelle Photos reinzustellen. Wird sich also auf gecrashte Teile (da kommt neues) und absolute Highlights beschränken.

Links werden überprüft..

Die Seite soll insgesamt kleiner und übersichtlicher, auf die techn. Sachen beschränkt werden aber die werden ausgebaut.

Ist eine Struktur erkennbar? Oder ist die Navigation durch die Seite Glückssache?

Design möcht ich eigentlich nicht viel ändern.. oder gibts da absolute Mistsachen die stören??

www.downhillschrott.com

Vielen Dank!

----------


## X-Fire

finde die seite jetzt auch schon gut gegliedert. mir fällt auch nichts wirklich ein, was man verbessern kann. hast ja schon alles gesagt 

gerade bei den bastelanleitungen wären bilder sehr fein.

----------


## Tyrolens

Inhaltlich wäre ein Federelemente 1x1 super.

----------


## seine Dudeheit

war zwar schon lange nimmer drauf, aber ich find nix dran zu meckern.

hab vor ner weile mal im zuge meines studiums (tech. Dokumentation) ein paar radlmontageanleitungen für ne eigene seite gebastelt. einspeichen, schaltwerk einstellen, kurbelmontage etc. mit vektorisierten bildern (da besser zu erkennen). werd aber wohl leider nimmer die zeit haben die seite aufzubasteln  . kann dir des ma zukommen lassen, wennst magst.

----------


## thomas_b

rein von der optik wirkts sehr kalt 
zu kalt brrr

----------


## pagey

geb i dem thomas recht...es schaut irgendwie recht bieder aus (grau in grau)  ...klar solls ned dass gegenteil sein und einem die augen wegleuchten aber ein bissl mehr "farbe" wär ned schlecht !

----------


## trauco

Mir gfallt des Layout a net sonderlich (zumindest die Startsite)
Sonst is es sör interessant

----------


## BoB

> rein von der optik wirkts sehr kalt


wir sind halt so cool

----------


## georg

> Mir gfallt des Layout a net sonderlich (zumindest die Startsite)


Startseite gfallt mir auch nicht.. aber ich hab xxx-Versionen ghabt eine unübersichtlicher als die andere. Mir fallt nix besseres ein, also sowas.. vor allem weil ich die Leut ned über 3 Links zu den eigentlichen Sachen führen will, sondern so, daß man möglichst schnell ohne wegklicken von 2 Startseiten zu einen Ergebnis kommt.

Optik: Hm..

----------


## Red

Schön aufgeräumt, aber etwas steril ist die Seite.Ich bastel auch gerade an einer Heimseite, ein passendes Design zu finden ist echt das schwierigste.

----------


## pAz

ich finds gut und imemr noch besser enns steril und kalt wirkt als zu grell und kitschig...ich finds gut

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich hätt gern a Seite zu verschiedenen Federungssystemen incl. Luftfeder in allen Varianten

----------


## georg

Ach ja.. das hab ich noch vergessen. Anläßlich des "Wiederaufbaus" mienes FatChance YoEddy gibts eine Bravo-Photogeschichte  vom Aufbau eines XC-Rades. Komplett inkl.  Laufrad einspeichen, mit allen PiPaPo. 

@Dh-rooky: Jaja.. sonst noch Wünsche? Kannst es gern schreiben .. 

@seineDudeheit: Danke für das Angebot, das nehm´ ich doch gerne an!  Mailadresse: downhillschrott a-t gmx dot at

----------


## DH-Rooky

Wenn ich Ahnung davon hätte wärs mir doch egal obs auf deiner seite steht

----------


## trauntaler

Servus!

Da ich mir von der Seite schon einige Infos geholt hab würde ich die CADs von meinem 38er Kettenblatt und dem passenden Rockring beisteuern. Wenn Interesse besteht.

Siehe stefan.rachl.bei.t-online.de/...ile/Fertig.jpg

MfG Stefan

----------


## slayer80

> Ich hätt gern a Seite zu verschiedenen Federungssystemen

 siehe den Thread 1-Gelenker vs 4-Gelenker oder so ähnlich...

----------


## DH-Rooky

ich meinte damit ned Hinterbausysteme sondern Kombinationen aus Federung (Stahlfedern, Titanfedern, Luftfedersysteme) und Dämpfung (offene Öl-Kartusche, geschlossene Öl-Kartusche mit Luft oder anderweitiger Gasfüllung, Luftdämpfung etc.)
Mein Traum wär a eigene Gabel zu bauen aber der Weg dorthin is weit

----------


## LtoThaEON

Ich kenn einen der arbeitet gerade an einer! 

Wer das wohl ist..

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich kenn auch einen aber der baut etwas ganz anderes als was ich mir vorstelle

----------


## Erik der Rote

hi georg,

hab dir das im ibc ja auch schon mal gesagt, dass ich deine seite echt gelungen finde! 

was ich mir vielleicht noch wünschen würde (wurde auch schon geäußert): eine einfache beschreibung, wie sich eine spialfeder verhält und wie sie in etwa ausgelegt wird, was es für kenndaten gibt usw, da auf dem gebiet irgendwie ziemlich viele halbwahrheiten kursieren.

und natürlich eine erklärung: was ist ein eingelenker, viergelenker, vorteile, nachteile, vpp... also alle existierenden systeme nicht wertend erklärt, das wäre auch cool!

mfg Erik

----------


## georg

@DH-Rooky: Ich bua wa anderes als du dir vorstellst??   Was stellst du dir denn vor?? Die Anleitung der Patriottt wird so allgemein gehalten sein, daß du dir ne normale Gabel auch nachbaun kannst. Mußt sie nur umdrehen. 

Da kommt auch eine Begründung rein, weshalb offene Ölpatrone.. ist was anderes als offenes System. Dh. eine kleine Erklärung ist auch dabei, aber ich denk´ das wirst du bereits alles wissen??

A eigene Gabel ist nicht schwierig. Die Fertigung ist schwierig, da mußt du nur einen Betrieb kennen ders kann zu dem Preis den du zahlen willst. Das ist das eigentliche Problem. Die Konstruktion is a Lapperl. Du hast eh die Files der Patriottt. Nimm die Innereien 1:1 (die funktionieren die sind schon in anderen Gabeln verbaut) und mach außenrum die Gabel die du willst.

@erik: Spiralfeder? Du meinst Schraubenfeder?  Hm.. die Berechnung einer Schraubenfeder ist eine ziemliche Arbeit. Aber da gibts Programme dafür. Ich denk´ den Link hab ich schon auf der Seite?? Hm, ist an sich eine gute Idee. Das Problem dabei ist, ich würd auch gerne was über Titanfedern schreiben, aber da weiß ich zuwenig und finde keine Infos. 




> und natürlich eine erklärung: was ist ein eingelenker, viergelenker, vorteile, nachteile, vpp... also alle existierenden systeme nicht wertend erklärt, das wäre auch cool!


Die sind mittlerweile sogar in vielen Radzeitschriften richtig, die lesen ja auch hier mit! 

Naja, so ein Artikel ist einiges an Arbeit die ich nicht machen will.  Starte einen Thread im Brot&Technikforum, und wir formulieren gemeinsam einen Artikel.

----------


## georg

@trauntaler: Danke, werde bei Bedarf darauf zurückkommen. Allerdings müßte man die Files in gif´s oder png´s abspeichern, damit die jeder ansehen kann.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich weiß, daß man die Patriott umdrehn kann und es funktioniert aber du baust da grad eine komplett andere Gabel als ich es mir vorstell. Ich bin mir z.B. ned sicher ob ich das gleiche Ventilsystem nehmen würd oder ned doch ein anderes. Evtl würd ich dieses Teil auch einfach von Avalanche kaufen oder so.
Bei nicht-USD-Bauweise ist es ausserdem so a gschicht mit schmierung der Dichtungen und schlussendlich wäre in meiner Gabel dann eine Luftfeder drin.
Siehst also, daß ich mit deinem Entwurf fast nix anfangen kann aber keine Sorge ich hab mir die Dämpfung schon angeschaut von der Patriottt, ich lass keine Möglichkeit aus dir Ideen zu klauen 

Das Problem ist nichtmal das fertigen insgesamt sondern hauptsächlich so Beschichtungssachen gemacht zu bekommen, die auf Passung gemacht werden und so. Mal sehn ob ich mir den stress mach

----------


## georg

Eine luftfeder in ner Dh-Gaber oder ist das ne XC Gabel oder ist das für dein Spielzeugauto?

Also für DH sind reine Luftfedern zu progressiv den Federweg bringst du nicht zusammen. Du müßtest durch nen Schmäh zB die Luftkammer nicht so stark verkleinern wie die Gabel einfedert. Da hat sich schon mal wer was überlegt zu dem Thema, da hab ich aber keine Möglichkeit mehr ranzukommen.

Schmierung der Dichtungen: Offene Ölpatrone und gleitende untere Lager wie bei der Patriott. Dann fördern die Rohre mit den unteren Lagern das Öl zu den Dichtungen rauf. Das eigentliche Problem ist, das Gas schwieriger zu dichten ist als Öl. Das Dichtungssystems eines Pneumtaikzylinders ist eine Stick-Slip-Orgie. Ich kenn eigentlich keine Luftgabel die wirklich "reibungslos" in sowohl wörtlichen als auch übertragenen Sinne funktioniert.




> Das Problem ist nichtmal das fertigen insgesamt sondern hauptsächlich so Beschichtungssachen gemacht zu bekommen, die auf Passung gemacht werden und so.


Das hab ich damit gemeint.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Also für DH sind reine Luftfedern zu progressiv den Federweg bringst du nicht zusammen. Du müßtest durch nen Schmäh zB die Luftkammer nicht so stark verkleinern wie die Gabel einfedert. Da hat sich schon mal wer was überlegt zu dem Thema, da hab ich aber keine Möglichkeit mehr ranzukommen.


Hab ich nicht schon geschrieben, daß es was ganz anderes als deine Gabel ist? 
Ich überlege schon länger wie man das mit der Luftfeder macht
Angeblich hat sich DT da was für ihren dämpfer einfallen lassen mit einer zusätzlichen Kammer aber die Zeichnung hams nimmer auf der Homepage und der MArtin is nicht imstande es mir so zu erklären, daß ichs auch versteh *g*
Jedenfalls nimmt das Progressionsproblem ja mit zunehmendem Patronenvolumen ab also gehts evtl. auch einfach indem man das groß genug macht, so daß sich damit theoretisch ein größerer Federweg realisieren ließe als er dann effektiv gefahren wird aber is nur so eine erste Überlegung.
Wegen der reibung bei der Luftfeder-Patrone mach ich mir nicht so viel Gedanken, da wird das Losbrechmoment anders umgangen (siehe MSC-Gabel)

Naja wir werdens sehn ob ich zu einem Ergebnis komm, das ich wirklich in Fertigung geben will 

PS: SAG NICHT IMMER SPIELZEUGAUTO, ICH HASS DAS!!!!!!!!! 
Neidhammel

----------


## georg

Hm.. also ich hab jetzt etwas darüber nachgedacht..

Ich würde folgendes vorschlagen: Geschlossenen Patrone. Unterhalb des Öls hast du einen Trennkolben. Dort hast du die Gasfüllung. Mit einem Ventil nach unten (kannst du von außen den Druck einstellen). durch die Position des Kolbens (Ölvolumen) änderst du die Federrate. 

Damit hast du den Weg verringert, du gleichst jetzt nämlich nur noch das Volumen der eindringenden kolbenstange in der Patrone  aus. Außerdem erhöhst du die Kraft und verringerst die Geschwindigkeit der Dichtung des Ausgleichskolbens was gut ist für die Dichtung.

Das wäre meine Primärfeder. Dann würde ich das Gaberl aber mit Schmieröl füllen (ATF) und das restliche Volumen als zweitfeder benützen und auch mit Druck beausfschlagen.

keine Ahnung ob das funktioniert ist mir gerade so eingefallen.

Edit: Hmm. vielleicht bau ich mir da ein Umrüstkit für die Patriottt. Geht eigentlich ohne außen etwas zu verändern.

----------


## DH-Rooky

ich glaub darüber unterhalt ma uns lieber in dem anderen Forum

----------


## Red

> (siehe MSC-Gabel)


Weisst du da was genaueres?

----------


## DH-Rooky

Nö das kann man auf der Zeichnung auf der Homepage sehn was ich mein

----------


## Red

Oh ja, wenn man die Bilder runterläd werden sie auf einmal viel deutlicher.

----------


## DH-Rooky

mußt sie ned runterladen, nur den Link kopieren und in einem extra Fenster öffnen

und könnten wir den Teil mit der gabeldiskussion dann vielleicht ins rahmenbauforum schupfen, dann muß i da keinen neuen aufmachen

----------


## Erik der Rote

das mit den Titanfedern hat mich auch schon an den Rand des Wahnsinnst getrieben... hab studenlang mit Gutekust geredet, mit Eibach, sogar mit so nem Typ aus Amerika... keienr hat mir fundierte infos geben können, allerhöchstens Erfahrungswerte und Vermutungen...

----------


## georg

Geplante Aktionen auf www.downhillschrott.com

-) Ausbessern der Fehler. Hinweise erwünscht!

-) Überarbeiten des theoretischen Artikel Rahmenwerkstoffe.

-) Überarbeiten der Bastelanleitung Downhillrahmen.

-) Überabeiten des Layouts
-> Titelseite: Änderung des Menüs:
Buttons, etwas helleres Blau
Änderung des Inhalts: Der Text im Hauptfeld erklärt die Seite (Vorschläge erwünscht) Ich stelle mir eine Mischung aus dem Ist-Zustand und aus "Über Uns" vor.

-) Überarbeiten der Struktur
-> Photos und Videos zusammengefaßt, Sonstiges fliegt raus
-> HTML: Frames möchte ich rauswerfen und alles über css steuern

Folgende Bastelanleitungen sind als nächstes geplant:

Im Februar:

-) Werkbank

-) Werkstattausrüstung (siehe den Thread im Produkte&Technik- Board)

-) Carbonaushärteofen (Größe aureichend für Rahmen, bis. max. 100°C, Temperaturregelung und 1000W "Heizmittel")

-) Zusammenbau eines XC-Bikes vom nackten Rahmen bis zum fertigen Bike.

-) Wir bauen uns einen neuen Hauptrahmen auf ein bestehendes Fullie weil der Originale nach einer halben Stunde Fahrt zerreißt. (Titel wird noch geändert und etwas freundlicher für den Hersteller. Vorschläge erbeten  )

Mittelfristig (bis ca. Mai):

-) Carbonverarbeitung an praktischen Beispielen: Faserlegung, Tips zum Formenbau, Aushärten, "Vakuumpumpe" mit Harzabscheidung, Bearbeitung von Faserverbundbauteilen (HSS vs. HM-Werkzeuge)

-) Stahlfedern: Grundlagen und Auslegung von Schraubenfedern aus Stahl, Berechnungsprogramm

-) Patriottt: Die Downhillgabel im Selbstbau. Auslegung, Ideen, Konstruktion und Fertigung


Wünsche, Anregungen und  Fragen dazu hier im Thread oder per Mail. -> downhillschrott a-t gmx dot at

----------


## DH-Rooky

> -) Carbonverarbeitung an praktischen Beispielen: Faserlegung, Tips zum Formenbau, Aushärten, "Vakuumpumpe" mit Harzabscheidung, Bearbeitung von Faserverbundbauteilen (HSS vs. HM-Werkzeuge)


Wird das ein komplettes Faserverbund Tutorial mit Kraft- und Spannungsverlauf bei verschiedenen Faserrichtungen? Dann könnt ich mein Skript dazu weghaun

----------


## LtoThaEON

Das klingt echt gut!

Dickes Lob von mir an diese Stelle, ist wirklich jetzt schon ne super website. Du machst dir echt viel Muehe!

*daumenhoch*

----------


## georg

> Wird das ein komplettes Faserverbund Tutorial mit Kraft- und Spannungsverlauf bei verschiedenen Faserrichtungen? Dann könnt ich mein Skript dazu weghaun


Kommt drauf an, wenn es ein MickyMaus-Skript ist, dann kannst dus dann weghaun.  Was ich dazu reinnehme ist Grundsätzliches: Aufnahme von Druck und Torsionsspannungen, Faserumlenkung,  Unterschiede zwischen Matte, Geweben (zB Leinen und Köperbindung), und Rovings. blabla.

----------


## georg

Was ich noch vergessen habe: Beim Zusammenbau des Rades muß ich auch 2 Laufräder einspeichen. Das kommt natürlich auch rein, wird wahrscheinlich eine 2-fach Kreuzung oder radial oder gewuzelt vorne und hinten weiß ich noch nicht. Vielleicht Krähenfuß oder normal 2-fach vielleicht auch radial einseitig und beim ZK 2 oder 3-fach. Auf jeden Fall mit AmClassic, Sun0°, CX-Ray, Alunippel und das ganze in nem Zentrierständer mit Meßuhr.  *protz*

----------


## Erik der Rote

kannst du vielleicht noch gleich die bastelanleitung für deinen zentrierständer mit reinnehmen? ich gehe mal davon aus dass du den selber gebaut hast... hab mich mal ne ganze weile in dem thema verkopft, bin aber auf nix anständiges gekommen!gruß luniz

----------


## georg

Zentrierständer ist nicht selber gebaut.. wie kommst darauf? Ist ein CyclusTools (ParkTool Nachbau). Hab früher den ParkTool gehabt aber den hat jetzt BoB. Cyclus geht genauso gut. 

Im Prinzip könnt ma den aber auch selber bauen. die Arbeit wollt´ ich mir aber nicht antun.

----------


## FUXL

schaut dann so aus!

oder doch lieber aus holz bauen? *gg*

mfg
Fuxl

----------


## georg

Da nehm´ ich dann lieber gleich an Rahmen oder a Gaberl..

----------


## FUXL

die holz variante! auch fein! *gg* rofl

mfg
Fuxl

----------


## Old Anonym

wie schautsn eigentli mit der patriott aus ?Is die scho fertig oder in arbeit ?

----------


## georg

In Arbeit.. nächste Woche gehen die absolut letzten zeichungen in die Fertigung.

Glaubst mas, den PROTZPOST laß´i ned aus wenn die fertig ist, das könnt´s ma glauben!

----------


## Vuntzam

Ich weiß nicht ob du (georg) das weißt aber eine deiner Zeichnungen wird auf der TU-Wien in einer CAD Übung verwendet!  :EEK!:  Und zwar jene vom Nabenkörper, wie es dazu gekommen ist habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden...
Ich wollte es nur einmal erwähnt haben!

edit: aja und wenn wir schon einmal da sind, was ist mit der patriottt passiert?

----------


## georg

> eine deiner Zeichnungen wird auf der TU-Wien in einer CAD Übung verwendet!


 ??? Nö, weiß ich nicht. Find ich ja witzig. Hast mehr Infos drüber? Würd mich interessieren.




> aja und wenn wir schon einmal da sind, was ist mit der patriottt passiert?


 Ganz ehrlich: Ich war einfach zu feig. Meine Drehbank ist zwar groß genug aber bei den Abmessungen gibts Probleme mit der Genauigkeit.  Ich hätte die Stand- und Tauchrohre nacharbeiten müssen, dabei aber nur einen Versuch. Wenn ich das verhaue, dann sind die Teile im Arsch.
Zweitens haben sich die Prioritäten etwas verschoben. Zuerst vom Radl hin zum Berg und jetzt wird eher das Fahrwerk des Kinderradanhängers optimiert.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Jetzt liegen etliche Teile der Patriottt da rum, fast fertig, die Stand und Tauchrohre halt ohne Dichtungs- und Führungsnuten.
Mal sehen..

----------


## fipu

Wie alt ist den Nachwuchs jetzt Georg?

----------

